# I was just wondering if my budgies eyes where normal



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

I have had him for around 3-4 weeks and his eyes are the smallest Iv seen in. A budgie I was just wondering if it was normal


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Got any pix??


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

Could you message me privately and I have a pic on my profile pic of him


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Budgies do have small eyes but to reply to your query one needs to see a pic. Please try to post one if you can...would be of great help in offering suggestions.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm anxious to see a photo as well. I have 5 budgies and one has much smaller eyes than the rest.. I hadn't really considered it as anything other than cosmetic, but I learn here all the time, so I'm glad you asked this question.
Hope you can post a photo.


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

I think this is a photo

Here is another

..........,l

Is it normal to be pulling his feathers out he has a few what it looks like bald patches where he has done it but I heard that it could be just molting I'm a first time owner so not to sure on what's normal and what isn't


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 
Your budgie's eyes are fine and normal, there is no reason for concern. 
English budgies all have that kind of appearance where their eyes are partly hidden by their extra fluffy feathers.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  :wave: 
Your English budgie is just stunning! He's precious. What's his name? 
To answer your questions, I agree with Aluz. English budgies have naturally more fluffy feathers and it can be difficult to see their eyes, making them look smaller. Some budgies look like they can't see at all!  

Also, if he has actual "bald patches" he could be plucking himself due to stress or another condition. However, if you haven't actually seen him "pulling out" any feathers and he just looks sort of patchy, then it's likely a moult 
I can't wait to see you and your gorgeous boy around the forums  
Feel free to ask about anything you're unsure of, we'd be happy to help!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From those photos you posted, the condition of his feathers appears to be good.
Budgies, like all other birds will clean themselves daily by preening their feathers.
During preening, it's normal for a few body feathers to fall out and while moulting the amount of feathers lost is much higher too.
If you don't see him violently plucking the feathers out, and just thoroughly and gently passing his beak on his feathers during preening, then all is well.
It's very rare for budgies to be pluckers, this is usually a behaviour more noticeable on larger species of parrots.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I agree that your budgie's eyes are quite normal and no cause for concern. 

Since you are new to owning budgies, here are a couple of links with regard to molting for you to review:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay thank you all I will post more pictures soon I will try get photos of his feathers and it looks like he pulls them out himself he's sort of bald and patchy under his wings I don't no if that's normal or not


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The area under a budgie's wing generally doesn't have a lot of feathers and you can see the skin through the feathers that are there.

Please be sure to read all the information in the links provided to you. *


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum. As you can already see, lots of expert help available here 

Our budgie Clouds had small eyes too. Sometimes he can look quite mean with his feather hiding the top of his eyes but he's actually a sweetheart


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*1 more question*

You wouldn't happen to no how old it is would you


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

JordanLfc said:


> You wouldn't happen to no how old it is would you


If you mean mine, he is about six months old as he is a 2014 hatch (here the breeding season is around October). We haven't yet been able to talk to the breeder directly but I intend to find out.


----------

